# Valgrind hangs on pthread calls



## dcole (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello,

Has anyone had any experience with pthreads on FreeBSD9 and  using valgrind? It seems like when I try to spawn a pthread, the code is never executed. I built Valgrind from source as it says on the valgrind freebsd wiki, http://wiki.freebsd.org/Valgrind

The code seems to run as expected when I am running it normally, but is basically un responsive when in valgrind. I am trying to use it to debug a web server I am running, but it seems like it might be so slow that the connection attempts are going to time out.


----------



## dcole (Jan 11, 2013)

I have done some further research. it seems like it is only one specific thread I am starting. I was able to reduce to some test program without that and it ran fine. I will post back what I find.


----------

